# Identify please...



## Raymond S. (Jan 11, 2013)

I was just gifted this by a friend. Petco will take a "donated" fish here.
I need to know how big this gets mostly.
Don't know if it goes here or in N.American section etc.
Bad photo sorry dumb enough to feed before trying to photograph.
If I just put something I don't want in my tank I may give to Petco.
Have RCS in there. Doesn't seem to bother the adults(yet). They don't freak
when he swims past them(yet). But if this is going to be 5" then it needs
to go soon. 2.25-2.5" now.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

It's one of the neolamprologus species, which one I am not sure. Its a shell dweller from Lake Tanganyika. Which makes it an African.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Looks like a Brichardi or N. pulcher
Neolamprologus brichardi
Daffodil Cichlid, Neolamprologus pulcher, Daffodil Princess Cichlid Guide


----------



## Raymond S. (Jan 11, 2013)

I think it's going to be the top one but I won't know for sure till tomorrow when the light comes back on and I can see
if it has that differentiating mark which the second link mentioned. Also I'd go/w the light beige listed by the first link.
Hard to tell from that lack of focus in the picture but I changed one bulb in there recently. Absolutely hate the color it
makes the tank(when compared to the previous bulb combo)but...whatever type bulb that is they use in stores to cause 
the Glo-Light Tetra's to "Glo"...well it makes that blue stripe of the border on the fin come real close to glowing bright
blue. I had a generic 6500K T5 bulb + a True Lumen Flora. (Dr. Foster & Smith list it that way, others list it Flora Pink)
Which says 6700K in the description. But I looked up Roseated and it's listed as 650nm. Having green leaves coming out 
on my Rotala Magenta as new growth, I decided to give it two weeks of a different bulb combo to see if any changes
would happen. So now it has a combo of that TL Flora Pink and an Actinic. So theoretically(LOL) I now have light which
peaks close to both of the peaks of A. and B. – Chlorophyll-a: 430nm/662nm– Chlorophyll-b: 453nm/642nm
Two of those generic 6500K came/w the fixture and that I'll try next. Might make "reefs" look great...but I hate actinic
in my freshwater tank. Just trying to see if it will make the "red" come out in that "red" plant without giving me an increase 
in the growth of the hair algae...just enough, not too much...which I fear the two 6500K bulbs will do.
Anyway that actinic really makes the blue stripe pop out.


----------



## graybot (Apr 24, 2011)

That fish will eat your RCS, eventually. There isn't a single species of cichlid that can safely coexist with RCS. In my experience, adult shrimp are ignored only until the fish learn how to stun and kill them. I had a fish as small as a 1" scarlet badi decimate a colony of 75 RCS... I couldn't believe it until I finally saw the fish ram an adult shrimp until it was stunned enough to be torn to bits. Even if the shrimp won't fit in the fish's mouth, it can still become dinner...


----------



## slonghi (Jun 28, 2013)

I agree with coralbandid. It looks like a Brichardi. I used to breed them. They are great


----------

